# Want female partner for rship/ possibly tying the knot? inDC



## blinkineyes (Apr 29, 2004)

If you seek a sincere friendship and if things work out real well, a beautiful union could develop for the two of us, just give me a shout. I am 22, athletically built, 5'5", light brown skin, loves movies, books, cats and the outdoors. I am studying but not doing well is an understatement. 

Of course, we'll get to know each other first and go from there. Tying the knot? Lets leave that to Cupid. I am also a respectful guy, good-natured, and liberal. So, I hope a lass with a good heart will come my way soon...


----------



## blinkineyes (Apr 29, 2004)

What? Its really surprising that out of 51 people viewing this post, not one has even sneezed a reply... Well, patience will probably be my ally but its still baffling though.....


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

When you mention the possibility of marriage to an anonymous person who hasn't even contacted you yet, doesn't that surely scare away anyone who's not a fast paced extra-social daring person (in other words, everyone here)? At least I can't imagine replying to a woman who wrote the same post, even if I were looking for a possible date.

As for the 51, many of us are males and people nowhere near D.C. just reading the thread out of boredom.


----------



## starrynight3333 (Oct 9, 2005)

*i think blink was very corageous to post that, good for you. i am a woman and i don't find it intimidating , i'm not single , or live near dc, but who knows, maybe someone will read it who is and lives near dc and would like to get to know blink...good luck and well done!!*


----------



## Argo (May 1, 2005)

As someone else said, you come on too strong with the marriage talk. You're also a little vague on the personal description. You like movies? Which? What kind? 

You like books? Same questions. What is it you like about the outdoors? What do you like to do out there?

You're studying? What? (Don't put yourself down in something like this, even if true.) 

Basically, give somebody an idea of who you are.

Bear in mind that this is a board for severely shy people. You're not likely to get many replies, if any. It might be wiser to check out one of those professional dating sites, like Yahoo or Match.com.


----------



## blinkineyes (Apr 29, 2004)

Oh man, you guys are absolutely correct on most respects, actually i was being overly brave or just insanely foolish that day, hence the absurd post. Annnd i was being very vague about myself, i should have reviewed my post abit more thoroughly. 

Thanks Argo, really, for the constructive criticism. Well, the movies are always a fave retreat for me to escape from the confusing reality we exist in. Before Sunrise with Ethan Hawke and the lovely Julie Delpy, Big Fish, Spirited Away, Yellow Submarine, Pulp Fiction, Donnie Darko, Notting Hill, and some of the mainstream movies as well as foreign and Indie Movies like Amelie, Napoleon Dynamite and such.

Music...music, music, music, i love it! At the Drive In, The Beatles, Eric Clapton, Bob Marley, 311, Saves the Day, Sparta, Interpol and alot lot more! 

Well, i love cats and have at one point kept alot of them in my old house in Malaysia. Oh, i forgot to say I am from Malaysia and here in the States studying business management at NOVA. School really is not fun but i try to hang in there. 

As being a good guy goes, I am not a supernice guy but respectful, kind, compassionate with people, kids, animals and the environment. Littering is an absolute nono. I think im funny and prone to weirdness and crazy acts once in awhile. But overall id say... hmmm, maybe just give me a reply and see whats up with this dude?

Wooow, that seems pretty long. Oh, no, marriage isnt what i was actually totally looking for. Sincerely, i just prefer a kind and understanding companion to possibly have some fun times with and maybe hangout now and then. Who knows, if we click we can be good friends but being friends is the main idea. Sooo, here's to you kid. Take care!


----------



## blinkineyes (Apr 29, 2004)

Oh thanks starrynight3333 for the comforting words of encouragement. Its good to have good and compassionate people on this site. Paul, thanks to you too due to the words of advice. Well, gotta go back to bed now and think about getting a cat... naah just joking 

God bless you guys.


----------



## starrynight3333 (Oct 9, 2005)

*you are very welcolme blink, i am rooting for ya!! :boogie *


----------



## karma police (Nov 13, 2003)

ghost in the shell said:


> well im 24 / male / bisexual, i want to tie the knot with you! but only if you let me sleep with other women tough.


I'd be totally down with that!!!!!!!! :banana


----------



## blinkineyes (Apr 29, 2004)

Oh man, if you were a woman, ghost in the shell, then i wouldn't hesitate that much you being bisexual. And same-sex marriage is kinda outta my league :afr . Anyway, thanks for the replies guys.

edit: Are you near DC? or anyone else within 2 hours drive or near a metro are very welcome to befriend me. :kiss


----------



## SimpleThings18 (Dec 13, 2005)

It's very brave of you to be so forward. Sadly, I don't live in the US, and I'm not even 18 so I can't help you out here. Hope you find someone though!


----------



## blinkineyes (Apr 29, 2004)

Yeah, ghost in the shell! Your idea is getting more and more appealing. Lets take the plunge and enjoy our honeymoon on some exotic beach. That would be sweeet!


----------

